

Ask HN: Recommendations: accountant familiar with US ex-pat taxes in France? - NatW

I am a US citizen/programmer working for a US-based startup company. I bill for my work via my US-based LLC. I'm married to a French woman and live in France.  Does anyone know a good accountant that can help with my taxes? Thanks!
======
sidmitra
Give Vincenzo Villamena a try? 24% of his practice is expat taxes:

[http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com/accountant/vincenzo-
vill...](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com/accountant/vincenzo-villamena-
cpa/)

